

All hail the information triumvirate (Web, Google, Wikipedia) - cscott
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2009/01/all_hail_the_in.php

======
cscott
The key point of the article:

"What's much more likely is that the Web, through its links, and Google,
through its search algorithms, have inadvertently set into motion a very
strong feedback loop that amplifies popularity and, in the end, leads us all,
lemminglike, down the same well-trod path - the path of least resistance."

I couldn't agree more. I hope that a good number of HN readers are working on
the next disruptive force rather than continuing to prop up the status quo.

~~~
eru
Not the same path for all. But there may be rigid clusters of people with the
same opinion.

